# Struts - Text formatieren



## pat270881 (7. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

Wie kann man am einfachsten die Schriftzüge in einer Struts-WebAnwendung formatieren? - sind CSS Stylesheets hier am besten geeignet? - wenn ja wie kann ich ein stylesheet in einen struts tag, wie zB. html:text einbinden?

danke im voraus

mfg
pat


----------



## mlange8801 (7. Nov 2005)

wenn ja wie kann ich ein stylesheet in einen struts tag, wie zB. html:text einbinden? 
mit style, styleClass bzw. styleId
http://struts.apache.org/struts-taglib/tagreference-struts-html.html#text


----------



## pat270881 (8. Nov 2005)

Hi,

okay danke, gibt es bei Struts kein Tag der die Funktion hat wie ein JLabel, womit man werte einfach nur ausgeben kann? - ohne textfeld.

lg


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Nov 2005)

Hae ?

<html:text ... />
<bean:write ... />


----------



## pat270881 (8. Nov 2005)

ja mit html-text wird ja immer automatisch ein textfeld erstellt, aber ich möchte nur die ausgabe eines wertes haben und dieser sollte nicht in einem textfeld stehen...


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Nov 2005)

<span class="mycss"><bean:write .../></span>

wohl HTML verlernt?


----------



## pat270881 (8. Nov 2005)

Sorry, war ein Denkfehler meinerseits...   :? 

lg
pat


----------

